# Burdock weeds



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Burdock is a very common almost impossible weed to get rid of in Wisconsin. However it can be a great asset to prepers. It is very eatable and has many uses. The first year plant is best.
Check it out you may have it all a round you also. Beer lovers keeping reading down the page.
http://www.eattheweeds.com/burdock-banquet/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You had me at "BEER"


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

recently saw a burdock soda..if you have the capacity you can make fizzy lifting drinks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another bump for a common weed, that offers a lot of value to prepers free


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very interesting. Thanks. Thought it sounded familiar as an ingredient in ho made root beer.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Wife comes from the Far East and Burduck is a common ingredient in a lot of oriental foods.

Burdock root nutrition facts and health benefits


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

BEER I'll take 2. :glasses:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> BEER I'll take 2. :glasses:


 We have a lot of burdock going in WI


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We used to pick them by hand on the farm. A good healthy one will have a taproot as tall as a man. Well, maybe a short woman. But they were as tall as me!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I brush hog tons of it ,with no idea it was edible.


----------

